# Ship Handling.



## timo (May 25, 2004)

Which masters have the most difficult ships to handle and dock, Anchor handler skippers are good, bearing in mind lots of power/thrust for small vessels,in my opinion, ferry and RORO skippers probably have the most difficult job, docking 200 metre plus long ships in all kinds of weather in small dock confines, not much room for error.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

The degree of difficulty is surely in the cir***stances rather than in the ship?

A pig of a ship in the right cir***stances presents no difficulty; yet the most well-found ship on a foul night can twist the gut as much as any. That was my own experience, for what it might be worth.


----------



## skipni (Dec 24, 2013)

Use to be a regular runner into a Texas port with a 4 to 8 hour pilotage. So had regular chats with the pilots. The ships that they seem to consider the worst was the pure car carriers, due to high windage sides and shallow drafts.

However they had certain classes of tankers they hated either due to lack of power or size of rudder. Most of the tankers in the pilotage were aframax, so similar size and drafts.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

There is no doubt in my mind that the best ship handlers are captains on Great Lake boats.
Narrow rivers and channels with unforgiving rocks at close quarters and dock that leave you with that bum puckering feeling. Most of the time without the aid of tugs.
It was a learning experience for me and the time spent on the "Robbies" boats stood me in good stead.
The "Seaway" and the Welland Canal make you understand the art of shiphandling.
The St.Mary's river is also an experience especially when making the turn into the "rock cut" in not so good visibility.
Sweated that a few times especially when on aft end boats!!!


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

re: "There is no doubt in my mind that the best ship handlers are captains on Great Lake boats."

Having grown up on them, then sailed the lakes myself 1960-1966 that was my first thought. Back in the days of traditional pilot house forward Lakers, the Captain and a Wheelsman were alone up there, at the pointy end of a vessel 550-730 feet long. When docking and un-docking communication was via sound powered telephone with Mates forward on the bow, aft, and on the stern. Today's all aft 1,000 footers must only add to the problems?

Greg Hayden


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

As a child, I used to be impressed by the Clyde steamer masters coming hammering alongside in a wide curve and going full astern at just the right time.(Thumb)
I note that the Sydney-Manly ferry masters take it very canny - consequent, I understand, upon an unfortunate incident with a pedestrian walkway which failed to stop a ferry still making way (EEK)


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Car carriers would be my vote.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Given identical cir***stances and different ships I would agree that car-carries probably top the list of difficulty in handling; or anything with the bridge at the very front end.

The natural place from which to con virtually any ship, of any size large or small, seems to be from the stern.

When first granted an unrestricted pilot's licence, I remember having the thought that sheer size no longer worried me. What did worry me was what I might be expected to do with it!


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

A ship that has had a wheelhouse fire! At night, no lights, no telegraph, only two spokes left on the wheel, engine orders to somebody who runs along deck and shouts down engine-room skylight, into Ramsgate.


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

Hugh you have a picture painted there of both unmitigated difficulty as well as hilarity. Of course the latter only if one is not in the situation.
Many times have read about WW2 warships whose bridges were shot to pieces most if not all senior officers dead & they controlled the battle or got away from aft steering-con position whilst somehow still continuing to return fire amazing fortitude.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

The ship in question was Spanish and before I left I warmly congratulated the Captain on having got the fire out; I think he deserved a medal.
They'd had a sister ship escort them to off Ramsgate and, as soon as I boarded, she went on her way.

One of the more minor complications was them all having blackened faces, so you couldn't see who you were addressing unless he opened his mouth wide enough for his teeth to be seen!


----------

